
How do fraternity men talk about women when there are no women around? - triple_negative
http://obsessionwithregression.blogspot.com/2016/01/how-do-fraternity-men-talk-about-women.html
======
soared
I dislike frats more than your average joe, but this blog post is not worth
your time reading. The clickbait title was 110% irrelevant to the content,
which consisted of nothing more than "I browsed the TFM website, counted some
numbers on profiles, maybe talked to some women/men, and drew conclusions from
the TFM comment section. The author claimed she had bias, and thoroughly
showed it.

------
ebfe
Why do marketers choose to make their advertisements loud and obtrusive, even
though consumers say they'd prefer for advertisements to be quiet and out of
sight?

------
michaelbuddy
FYI readers this is NSFW material here.

